# Welche Pflanze ist das?



## maarkus (31. Dez. 2013)

Was ist das für eine Schilfart und kann man diese in den Teich setzen? Ist sie ebenfalls gut für die Wasserqualität?


----------



## maarkus (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Hier nochmal eine Nahaufnahme. Das Zeug wird wohl wuchern ohne Ende. Kann es aber auch die epdm Folie zerstören?


----------



## Michael H (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Hallo

Mein Wissensstand ist , das jede Schilfart Stark Wurzel't und so ziehmlich alles Zerstört was ihm im Wege ist.
Wenn würde ich das nur in eine Fertigwanne setzen , da braucht man sich wenigstens keine Gedanken machen .
So wie es auf den Bildern Aussicht steht das __ Schilf inner Freien Natur , könnte davon Gebrauchen für mein Filterbecken


----------



## maarkus (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Ich habe einen kleinen Extrabereich im Teich, wo ich das gerne hinsetzen würde. Dann muss ich es nur irgendwie schaffen, eine Ausbreitung vom kleinen Eck auf die Stufe zu verhindern. Und falls das nicht klappt, wäre das eine Ufer komplett aus __ Schilf, hat aber keinen Anschluss an das Ufer gegenüber. Also wäre es wohl auch nicht schlimm. Ich hab echt nur Angst wegen den starken Wurzeln und der Folie (1,15mm EPDM). 

Wir haben hier viele kleine und größere Bäche aus den "Bergen". Überall stehen riesige Flächen von dem Zeug. Beschaffung wäre also kein Problem


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Hi Markus,

viel zu erkennen ist auf dem Foto nichts. 
Dürfte aber aufgrund der ehemaligen Blütenstände normales __ Schilf (Pragmites australis) sein. 
Ein anderes häufiges schilfartiges Gras der Fließgewässerränder wäre das __ Rohrglanzgras (Phalaris arundinacea), doch da sehen die Blütenstände anders aus.
Wuchern tut Schilf wie die Pest wenn genug Futter da ist und zieht deswegen ja viele Nährstoffe aus dem Teich. Allerdings sorgt es auch für eine sehr rasche Verlandung eines Gewässers weil sich allerlei Schwebstoffe zwischen den Schilfhalmen ablagern. Und die Rhizomspitzen sind halt sehr hart und spitz sodas es auch ne dehnfähige EPDM durchstoßen kann wenn es in eine Folienfalte hineinwächst und nicht mehr ausweichen kann

MfG Frank

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos Frank. Also eigentlich soll man es nicht in den Teich setzen. Würde ich auf dein Raten jetzt auch nicht machen. 

ABER:
Der Teich war von Anfang an als Probeprojekt gedacht, so dass ich meine Fehler nicht nochmal mache, wenn ich mal etwas eigenes habe. Ich habe schon viel gelernt, was ich hätte anders machen sollen. Also werde ich vielleicht doch nächstes Jahr mal den Versuch starten. Für mich und für alle Interessierten


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Hallo Markus,

ja, das ist gewöhnliches __ Schilf (_Phragmites australis_). Die Bedenken wegen der Folie sind berechtigt. Man kann es im Teich haben, aber nur in einem eigenen stabilen Container, z. B. einem Mörtelkübel, aus dem es nicht ausbrechen kann. Dieses Gras ist unglaublich robust. Mein Vater hatte es in den Garten meiner Eltern gepflanzt - in trockenen Sandboden. Es lebt dort seit Jahrzehnten und ist nicht totzukriegen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## maarkus (1. Jan. 2014)

Hm, jetzt hab ich doch Angst ... Aber kann ich nicht nach ein paar Jahren den Wasserspiegel absenken und das betroffene Ufer einmal komplett leer räumen? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe (auch bissel google), wird es erst kritisch, wenn er sich nicht mehr ausbreiten kann.


----------



## Limnos (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Hi

Das mit der Wüchsigkeit von __ Schilf ist richtig, aber die Gefährlichkeit der Rhizomspitzen wird m.E. übertrieben. Ich habe in 50 "Teichjahren" weder selbst einen solchen Fall erlebt, noch nachprüfbare Kunde davon erhalten. Ich halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen, aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Die Spitze müsste schon ein eine 
ausweglose "Sackgasse" geraten ohne Ausweichmöglichkeit in sämtlichen Richtungen. Aber eine ansehnliche Alternative für Schilf ist der Mandschurische Wasserreis (Zizania latifolia), der mehr und breitere Blätter hat und im Winter mit seiner strohgelben Farbe auffällt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## maarkus (2. Jan. 2014)

Hat dieser Wasserreis auch so einen guten Nährstoffentzug?


----------



## heinz2 (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Hallo,

Wir haben hier viele kleine und größere Bäche aus den "Bergen". Überall stehen riesige Flächen von dem Zeug. Beschaffung wäre also kein Problem [/QUOTE]

man kann davon ausgehen, dass Du das weist, dass aus der den Gewässern nichts entnommen werden darf? 

MfG


----------



## maarkus (3. Jan. 2014)

Privatgelände und ich kenne jeden in unserem kleinen Dorf


----------



## Limnos (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Welche Pflanze ist das?*

Hi Markus

So wüchsig wie der ist, denke ich mal: ja. 

MfG. 

Wolfgang


----------



## maarkus (19. Jan. 2014)

War gestern bei einem Kunden, welcher einen 70 000l Teich mit Kois hat. Darin befinden sich auch __ Schilf und Riesen-__ Rohrkolben, etc. In 15 Jahren hatte er noch nie ein Problem damit. Ich wage es auch mal


----------

